# Berlusconi annuncia:"Ecco perchè vendo il Milan (ma solo un pò)".



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi annuncia:"Ecco perchè vendo il Milan (ma solo un pò)".*

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.

Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:

Berlusconi:"Ecco perchè vendo il Milan" (Ma solo un pò". Il presidente conferma la trattativa col capo di stato cinese Xi Jinping:"Ha grande rispetto per noi e vuole che io rimanga. Ho il dovere di trovare nuove risorse per la società".

*Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport

Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.

I: Lei, con grande lungimiranza, riuscì ad aprire un dialogo con Xi Jinping, allora vicepresidentedella Repubblica Popolare Cinese e adesso Capo di Stato e segretario del Partito comunista cinese, anche per il Milan?
B: Vediamo cosa può succedere. In ogni caso, Xi ha dimostrato grande rispetto per il calcio italiano e per il Milan. E si sa, in Cina il brand Milan tira molto

I: Xi le chiese il Milan già nel 2009 e lei gli disse: "quando sarà in vendita sarai il primo a saperlo". Quindi Xi ha saputo attendere?
B: Aspettiamo, non so bene cosa accadrà. Sia chiaro, non ho l'impellente necessità di vendere il Milan. E' che con l'arrivo dei petroldollari, è diventato impossibile per una famiglia poter gestire una squadra. Eccezioni a parte.

I: Quali eccezioni?
B: Parlo della Juventus, che ha saputo conquistare la finale di Champions League e alla quale faccio i miei più sinceri auguri. Ma si tratta, appunto, di un'eccezione. 

I: Perchè la società si è ridotta in queste condizioni?
B: Il Milan a livello economico non ha attraversato un periodo felice e per una serie di circostanze, ha perso i suoi campioni.

I: Come pensa di risolvere questi problemi?
B: Se la mia famiglia da sola non può farcela, allora sarà necessario reperire investitori che possano rilanciare il Milan. Ma, chi è interessato a rilevare il club, pone come condizione la mia permanenza.

I: Lei è orgoglioso di essere considerato ancora fondamentale, anche alla luce di questi ultimi 30 anni?
B: Certo. Se viene posta come condizione di acquisto la mia permanenza, significa che il marchio Milan è inscindibile dalla mia persona, dato anche quanto ha fatto la mia famiglia in tutti questi anni.

I: Lei è pronto a impegnarsi ancora?
B: Ci mancherebbe. Se non si troveranno acquirenti, mi toccherà tentate il rilancio. Se invece avverrà la cessione a chi pone come condizioni la mia permanenza al Milan, allora contribuirà con chi arriverà a rilanciare il club.*


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Maggio 2015)

Visto proprio ora... beh, sembra proprio un annuncio. Purtroppo quel "solo un po' " mi mette il terrore.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2015)

Questo dovrebbe rassicurare un pò i più scettici (me compreso).


----------



## Iblahimovic (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



Grande annuncio. Ci voleva proprio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

Notare la foto che lo ritrae con la maglia numero uno da presidente.
Speriamo che ci si limiti solo a questo con la teatralità.

Sono davvero curioso di leggere l'articolo, è la svolta.
Sarà un po' come leggere una condanna a morte o una rinascita.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)

E' da leggere, ovviamente. Ma uno che dice:"L'altro (il compratore) vuole che io rimanga" significa che tale decisione non dipende più solo da lui. Quindi...

Comunque, ancora non mi fido e resto con i piedi ben piantati a terra.


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Maggio 2015)

Aspettiamo domani per avere altre notizie almeno è scongiurato l'ItalMilan.... Ci vorrebbe un giusto mix di tutto Berlusconi presidente con fondi per il mercato, giovani interessanti da prendere , innesti di campioni già affermati, lo sfoltimento degli esuberi e dei giocatori non da Milan , l'annuncio della aggiudicazione del suolo per lo stadio con relativo annuncio del naming rights e inizio dei lavori , un piano marketing e merchandising in Cina con Relativa Tournée cosa che mi pare faremo a Luglio , se si concretizzasse tutto questo entro l'inizio della prossima stagione si che potremmo davvero festeggiare e ritornare a sperare e sognare i fasti di un tempo...


----------



## Sheldon92 (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



Aspettando di leggere i dettagli, sembra sia proprio la volta buona e la direzione migliore (Cina).


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



L'Apocalisse!


----------



## Brain84 (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



Ormai è ufficiale, finalmente non mi dovrò più sorbire gli articoli spazzatura che parlano di ItalMilan, Berlusconi che ci ripensa e non vende e qualche altra castronata


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Maggio 2015)

Quel "ma solo un pò" stona però.


----------



## Serginho (16 Maggio 2015)

E' inutile che vi stracciate le vesti per quel "vendo solo un po'".

Chi entra in societa' ora, lo fa per avere la maggioranza e in seguito la totalita' nell'immediato futuro. Non esiste che uno prende e regala soldi a Berlusconi, il motivo dell'entrata graduale e' quasi sicuramente legato al fatto che Silvio vuole certezze riguardo la gestione della societa' nei prossimi anni


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quel "ma solo un pò" stona però.



Intende dire che a prescindere dalle quote che si vendono nel breve termine, lui comunque resterà presidente per diversi anni.


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2015)

Ma a Sky Sport questa notizia la daranno? 

Questa prima pagina è stata preceduta da "Berlusconi potrebbe non vendere".
Come vedete, i giornali sanno come mettere una buona parte dei lettori sulle montagne russe, ma è inevitabile per tenere sempre vivo l'interesse.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' da leggere, ovviamente. Ma uno che dice:"L'altro (il compratore) vuole che io rimanga" significa che tale decisione non dipende più solo da lui. Quindi...
> 
> Comunque, ancora non mi fido e resto con i piedi ben piantati a terra.



Cessione graduale del controllo della società entro tre anni, conferma di Berlusconi presidente per le funzioni sportive per pari periodo. Firmato: Next Magazine (e Milan World).


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma a Sky Sport questa notizia la daranno?
> 
> Questa prima pagina è stata preceduta da "Berlusconi potrebbe non vendere".
> Come vedete, i giornali sanno come mettere una buona parte dei lettori sulle montagne russe, ma è inevitabile per tenere sempre vivo l'interesse.





Ora che certe "illazioni" (cit. Forchielli) hanno trovato conferma, possiamo dirlo: Sky, banda del buco (giornalistico), ha impiantato una operazione in puro stile Murdoch per contrastare l'inevitabile esito, da tempo noto agli affezionati lettori di Milan World. Introdurre su questo tranquillo percorso, con una forsennata campagna di stampa, la proposta farlocca di uno sconosciuto broker australo-thailandese finalizzata all'acquisto senza soldi della maggioranza del Milan con l'indebitamento diretto del club verso le banche. Il tutto, con l'aspettativa di una leva finanziaria sul collocamento diretto sul mercato di azioni del Milan, già minata dalla sopravvalutazione del patrimonio del club, che il mercato stesso avrebbe punito, impedendo di drenare le risorse attese per riequilibrare i conti e finanziare la campagna acquisti. Un disastro evitato da Fininvest e Berlusconi, che già solo per questo andrebbero ringraziati. Il motivo di questa manovra? Assoggettare alla dipendenza dal denaro di Sky il boccheggiante club dell'editore che ha portato via per tre anni i diritti di Champions League, mettendo in pericolo il livello degli abbonamenti della tv satellitare, e che sta creando nuovi equilibri proprio nel settore delle telecomunicazioni. Il nome di Wang Jianlin, proprietario di Infront, advisor della Lega sui diritti televisivi e dura controparte di Sky su molti fronti (e, da quanto si dice, aspirante tycoon sul mercato televisivo cinese contro Murdoch), come futuro socio del Milan, era ovviamente noto allo squalo australiano di Sky e niente affatto gradito. Berlusconi con la vendita al consorzio APECF-Lee rafforza il club, rendendolo meno sensibile al denaro delle tv grazie agli effetti della commercializzazione del marchio societario in Cina, e soprattutto si porta dentro casa coloro che aspirano in futuro a contendere il mercato televisivo al monolite Sky. Mr. Bee doveva servire a scongiurare questo scenario. Ecco il motivo vero della irritazione di Fininvest: la percezione di un blitz disperato da parte di soggetti contrari agli interessi del club e della holding proprietaria. Ma, come sappiamo, il tutto era già stato avviato molto tempo prima al fine di neutralizzare questi tentativi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo domani per avere altre notizie almeno è scongiurato l'ItalMilan.... Ci vorrebbe un giusto mix di tutto Berlusconi presidente con fondi per il mercato, giovani interessanti da prendere , innesti di campioni già affermati, lo sfoltimento degli esuberi e dei giocatori non da Milan , l'annuncio della aggiudicazione del suolo per lo stadio con relativo annuncio del naming rights e inizio dei lavori , un piano marketing e merchandising in Cina con Relativa Tournée cosa che mi pare faremo a Luglio , se si concretizzasse tutto questo entro l'inizio della prossima stagione si che potremmo davvero festeggiare e ritornare a sperare e sognare i fasti di un tempo...


Bisogna cacciare Galliani a ogni costo. Far gestire tutto il mercato a quell'incapace vorrebbe dire essere punto è a capo.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ora che certe "illazioni" (cit. Forchielli) hanno trovato conferma, possiamo dirlo: Sky, banda del buco (giornalistico), ha impiantato una operazione in puro stile Murdoch per contrastare l'inevitabile esito, da tempo noto agli affezionati lettori di Milan World. Introdurre su questo tranquillo percorso, con una forsennata campagna di stampa, la proposta farlocca di uno sconosciuto broker australo-thailandese finalizzata all'acquisto senza soldi della maggioranza del Milan con l'indebitamento diretto del club verso le banche. Il tutto, con l'aspettativa di una leva finanziaria sul collocamento diretto sul mercato di azioni del Milan, già minata dalla sopravvalutazione del patrimonio del club, che il mercato stesso avrebbe punito, impedendo di drenare le risorse attese per riequilibrare i conti e finanziare la campagna acquisti. Un disastro evitato da Fininvest e Berlusconi, che già solo per questo andrebbero ringraziati. Il motivo di questa manovra? Assoggettare alla dipendenza dal denaro di Sky il boccheggiante club dell'editore che ha portato via per tre anni i diritti di Champions League, mettendo in pericolo il livello degli abbonamenti della tv satellitare, e che sta creando nuovi equilibri proprio nel settore delle telecomunicazioni. Il nome di Wang Jianlin, proprietario di Infront, advisor della Lega sui diritti televisivi e dura controparte di Sky su molti fronti (e, da quanto si dice, aspirante tycoon sul mercato televisivo cinese contro Murdoch), come futuro socio del Milan, era ovviamente noto allo squalo australiano di Sky e niente affatto gradito. Berlusconi con la vendita al consorzio APECF-Lee rafforza il club, rendendolo meno sensibile al denaro delle tv grazie agli effetti della commercializzazione del marchio societario in Cina, e soprattutto si porta dentro casa coloro che aspirano in futuro a contendere il mercato televisivo al monolite Sky. Mr. Bee doveva servire a scongiurare questo scenario. Ecco il motivo vero della irritazione di Fininvest: la percezione di un blitz disperato da parte di soggetti contrari agli interessi del club e della holding proprietaria. Ma, come sappiamo, il tutto era già stato avviato molto tempo prima al fine di neutralizzare questi tentativi.



Queste affermazione sono farina del tuo sacco o le hai prese da qualche articolo? Perché se sono tue complimenti davvero! Secondo me non è di più facile!


----------



## neversayconte (16 Maggio 2015)

complimenti casnop, ho capito poco del tuo discorso (solo la prima parte) ma è tutto infiocchettato molto bene.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna cacciare Galliani a ogni costo. Far gestire tutto il mercato a quell'incapace vorrebbe dire essere punto è a capo.



Con i soldi può ancora fare qualcosa di buono ma deve assolutamente andare via, non c'è solo il mercato, a noi serve una struttura societaria completamente nuova e non fatta da un solo uomo come adesso


----------



## Superpippo9 (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



Come al solito il titolo di prima pagina non corrisponde totalmente a quanto dichiarato nell' intervista.... B., infatti, dice che potrebbe vendere in quanto ha bisogno di nuovi capitali ma potrebbe anche tenere tutto e rilanciare lui... Ma soprattutto Xi lo nomina solamente su espressa richiesta dell intervistatore ( e ci credo la Gazzetta ormai è rimasta sola sulla linea cinese) dicendo che lo conosce dai tempi in cui era primo ministro e che in Cina il brano Milan è molto forte, etc etc....


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2015)

"Le voci"

"I fantasmi"

Godo. Tra 10 minuti esco da lavoro per prenderla


----------



## franck3211 (16 Maggio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Come al solito il titolo di prima pagina non corrisponde totalmente a quanto dichiarato nell' intervista.... B., infatti, dice che potrebbe vendere in quanto ha bisogno di nuovi capitali ma potrebbe anche tenere tutto e rilanciare lui... Ma soprattutto Xi lo nomina solamente su espressa richiesta dell intervistatore ( e ci credo la Gazzetta ormai è rimasta sola sulla linea cinese) dicendo che lo conosce dai tempi in cui era primo ministro e che in Cina il brano Milan è molto forte, etc etc....


Berlusconi non potrebbe mai affermare pubblicamente di aver bisogno di vendere il Milan altrimenti le offerte che riceverebbero sarebbero al ribasso in quanto il compratore capirebbe le difficoltà economiche di berlusconi e la sua necessità di disfarsi del club.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport

Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.

I: Lei, con grande lungimiranza, riuscì ad aprire un dialogo con Xi Jinping, allora vicepresidentedella Repubblica Popolare Cinese e adesso Capo di Stato e segretario del Partito comunista cinese, anche per il Milan?
B: Vediamo cosa può succedere. In ogni caso, Xi ha dimostrato grande rispetto per il calcio italiano e per il Milan. E si sa, in Cina il brand Milan tira molto

I: Xi le chiese il Milan già nel 2009 e lei gli disse: "quando sarà in vendita sarai il primo a saperlo". Quindi Xi ha saputo attendere?
B: Aspettiamo, non so bene cosa accadrà. Sia chiaro, non ho l'impellente necessità di vendere il Milan. E' che con l'arrivo dei petroldollari, è diventato impossibile per una famiglia poter gestire una squadra. Eccezioni a parte.

I: Quali eccezioni?
B: Parlo della Juventus, che ha saputo conquistare la finale di Champions League e alla quale faccio i miei più sinceri auguri. Ma si tratta, appunto, di un'eccezione. 

I: Perchè la società si è ridotta in queste condizioni?
B: Il Milan a livello economico non ha attraversato un periodo felice e per una serie di circostanze, ha perso i suoi campioni.

I: Come pensa di risolvere questi problemi?
B: Se la mia famiglia da sola non può farcela, allora sarà necessario reperire investitori che possano rilanciare il Milan. Ma, chi è interessato a rilevare il club, pone come condizione la mia permanenza.

I: Lei è orgoglioso di essere considerato ancora fondamentale, anche alla luce di questi ultimi 30 anni?
B: Certo. Se viene posta come condizione di acquisto la mia permanenza, significa che il marchio Milan è inscindibile dalla mia persona, dato anche quanto ha fatto la mia famiglia in tutti questi anni.

I: Lei è pronto a impegnarsi ancora?
B: Ci mancherebbe. Se non si troveranno acquirenti, mi toccherà tentate il rilancio. Se invece avverrà la cessione a chi pone come condizioni la mia permanenza al Milan, allora contribuirà con chi arriverà a rilanciare il club.*


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



up


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



Direi che questa intervista sgombra gli ultimi dubbi, se mai ce ne fossero ancora. La stessa intenzione temuta da molti, quella di tenersi il Milan, in questa intervista non appare come una minaccia bensì come un fastidio. E la premessa di non aver intenzione o necessità di cedere, è soltanto la punta d'orgoglio finale di un personaggio che conosciamo bene. Non può certo dire che vende perché è diventato un barbone.

Berlusconi venderà e i primi di giugno sapremo a chi. Ma direi che possiamo sbilanciarci: sarà 100% Cina.


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...


io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



Mettiamo tutte le notizie insieme direi che possiamo stare tranquilli, finiamo in ottime mani dobbiamo solo aspettare i primi di giugno


----------



## proccus (16 Maggio 2015)

cioè, sono i cinesi che insistono perchè lui rimanga


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> up



mah, io invece ho capito il contrario, le trattative per cedere, NON sono mai esistite, è tutta una farsa orchestrata per la campagna elettorale, dal 1 giugno non avremo nessuna novità, silvio sparirà dalle scene per mesi e tanti saluti, sta storia che cerca partner va avanti da anni, la sparò pure nel 2012, il milan con i suoi deficit evidentemente serve per vari giochetti fiscali, non escludo anche altre cose al limite della legalità, ma meglio non andare oltre, la prossima stagione con valdifiori e baselli, stadio praticamente vuoto e suma a sbraitare in cronaca come un demente, tanti saluti a tutti, speriamo solo nella sezione fallimentare del tribunale di milano, l'unica in grado di fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.



se ammettesse il contrario sarebbe costretto a fare uno sconto. Leggendo tutto il resto dell'intervista invece mi pare chiaro che la sua volontà sia di trovare un acquirente (anche se alle sue condizioni)


----------



## Black (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...




ooohhh finalmente! quest'intervista scaccia via (quasi) definitivamente l'incubo dell'ItalMilan.... direi che sembra confermare che sarà invece ChinaMilan. Secondo me quel "un pò" sta a rappresentare la solita quota di teatrino berlusconiano che ci dobbiamo subire ogni volta. 
Speriamo che veramente il 5 giugno avremo l'ufficialità. In quel caso sarà meno amaro subirci la finale di champions


----------



## koti (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...


Frasi importanti, importantissime.
La trattativa con il presidente cinese sembrava una cosa troppo bella per essere vera, una sorta di sogno ad occhi aperti. E invece ecco arrivata la conferma.
Se tutto si concretizzerà (come ormai pare ovvio) diventeremo una sorta di squadra di stato con potenzialità economiche mostruose.

A questo punto Bee pare uscito di scena definitivamente, mi domando Sky come reagirà.


----------



## Superpippo9 (16 Maggio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Frasi importanti, importantissime.
> La trattativa con il presidente cinese sembrava una cosa troppo bella per essere vera, una sorta di sogno ad occhi aperti. E invece ecco arrivata la conferma.
> Se tutto si concretizzerà (come ormai pare ovvio) diventeremo una sorta di squadra di stato con potenzialità economiche mostruose.
> 
> A questo punto Bee pare uscito di scena definitivamente, mi domando Sky come reagirà.



Ma non riesco a capire dov è che B. Dice che Xi è direttamente interessato all acquisto del Milan e per quale motivo Bee è fuori!!! Io dico una cosa: ma secondo voi il primo ministro della Cina ( Cina non Irlanda del Nord con tutto il rispetto) si occupa direttamente dell acquisto del Milan?!? Su cercate di non farvi infinocchiare al massimo avvallerà L intervento di qualcuno e fino ad ora l unica entità cinese che si è esposta per il Milan è la Citic! La gazzetta è passata in una settimana da copiare i vostri articoli ( ancora complimenti per il gran lavoro che avete fatto) a spacciare una serie di frasi dette mentre camminava per un' intervista esclusiva a Berlusconi, passando da Zong, pink, Wanda etc al primo ministro cinese!!! Ultima cosa che passa quasi del tutto sotto traccia Bee a B. L ha presentato Licia Renzulli ( in forza Italia molto influente), dubito che il tailandese non abbia credito dalle parti di Arcore....


----------



## proccus (16 Maggio 2015)

Ma infatti è la solita dichiarazione in cui non dice nulla, solo aria fritta. e intanto bee resta l'unico l'unico ad essere uscito allo scoperto, altro che fuori


----------



## ralf (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...


"Se, da sola, la mia famiglia non può farcela, allora sarà fondamentale reperire investitori capaci di contribuire al rilancio del Milan. Mi pare di aver capito, però, che quanti si interessano all'acquisto della società pongano come condizione essenziale la mia partecipazione alla *loro avventura*".
#Chinaboyz


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



Ma non ha detto nulla di che... ogni volta che la Gazzetta gli nomina questo Xi, lui dice "Aspettiamo...Vediamo..."
Alla luce di questa "intervista" continuo a pensare che la trattativa cinese non esiste (o se esiste è debole) e che l'unico compratore credibile è Bee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha detto nulla di che... ogni volta che la Gazzetta gli nomina questo Xi, lui dice "Aspettiamo...Vediamo..."
> Alla luce di questa "intervista" continuo a pensare che la trattativa cinese non esiste (o se esiste è debole) e che l'unico compratore credibile è Bee.



No no invece è un bene che dica così ...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no invece è un bene che dica così ...



ma obiettivamente la Gazzetta la sta tirando un po' questa storia dei cinesi... 
il giorno dopo l'offerta di Bee in mondovisione minimizzò con un "Silvio resiste" solo perché aveva detto "potrei tenere il 51%" 
adesso per due parole almeno dubbie dice "Silvio conferma"


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2015)

Boh sarò troppo pessimista ma a me non sembra un'intervista di uno che ha già ceduto tutto,infatti resta sempre aperta l'ipotesi di un suo rilancio se le trattative non dovessero andare a buon fine(e sappiamo che con Berlusconi i teatrini sono sempre dietro l'angolo).

Tra l'altro questa cordata cinese,se esiste davvero,prima o poi deve uscire allo scoperto,visto che a detta di tutti la decisione finale sarà presa agli inizi di giugno.Per il momento l'unico che si è fatto vivo è stato Bee...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha detto nulla di che... ogni volta che la Gazzetta gli nomina questo Xi, lui dice "Aspettiamo...Vediamo..."
> Alla luce di questa "intervista" continuo a pensare che la trattativa cinese non esiste (o se esiste è debole) e che l'unico compratore credibile è Bee.



Se i cinesi sono soltanto dei fantasmi, come sostiene qualcuno, alle domande su Xi e il governo poteva tranquillamente smentire. Invece ha detto che Xi rispetta il calcio italiano e il Milan. Poi è ovvio che rispondesse aspettiamo e vediamo, mica poteva affermare pubblicamente "si, sto parlando con Xi e i primi di giugno sarà tutto ufficiale". Si sta trattando la cessione di una società valutata un miliardo, la cautela nelle dichiarazioni dovrebbe essere proprio l'abc. E dico dovrebbe perché ad esempio Bee sta adottando tutt'altra tattica.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Al netto delle concessioni a se stesso quale capo politico impegnato in una campagna elettorale (non ho bisogno di vendere, chi mi sta cercando pone quale condizione che io rimanga) questa storica intervista è l'annuncio della cessione, già definita, del controllo del Milan al consorzio cinese guidato da APECF e Richard Lee, e patrocinato da Xi Jinping. Mr. Bee, quale controparte designata dal venditore Fininvest e Berlusconi, semplicemente non è mai esistito.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se i cinesi sono soltanto dei fantasmi, come sostiene qualcuno, alle domande su Xi e il governo poteva tranquillamente smentire. Invece ha detto che Xi rispetta il calcio italiano e il Milan. Poi è ovvio che rispondesse aspettiamo e vediamo, mica poteva affermare pubblicamente "si, sto parlando con Xi e i primi di giugno sarà tutto ufficiale". Si sta trattando la cessione di una società valutata un miliardo, la cautela nelle dichiarazioni dovrebbe essere proprio l'abc. E dico dovrebbe perché ad esempio Bee sta adottando tutt'altra tattica.



Non intavoli trattative per acquisizioni/cessioni di questa complessità tenendo aperti due tavoli e rilanciando prezzi e condizioni in tempo reale come se si fosse in un'asta giudiziaria o alla bancarella del mercatino rionale. A meno chi acquista non lancia una OPA ostile che chi vende subisce, è quest'ultimo che designa la controparte ed apre un lungo round di trattative. Il tavolo con Mr. Bee non è mai esistito, questo sconosciuto signore thailandese semplicemente ha suonato il campanello di casa Berlusconi, chiedendo di essere ascoltato su proposte inaccettabili, spintovi da una parte della stampa per inconfessabili ragioni editoriali, che rimandano alla guerra eterna tra Berlusconi e Murdoch. Il tempo chiarirà meglio queste circostanze.


----------



## Superpippo9 (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Al netto delle concessioni a se stesso quale capo politico impegnato in una campagna elettorale (non ho bisogno di vendere, chi mi sta cercando pone quale condizione che io rimanga) questa storica intervista è l'annuncio della cessione, già definita, del controllo del Milan al consorzio cinese guidato da APECF e Richard Lee, e patrocinato da Xi Jinping. Mr. Bee, quale controparte designata dal venditore Fininvest e Berlusconi, semplicemente non è mai esistito.



Dici èh?!? Bah secondo me il Milan è già stato ceduto i primi di Maggio ma a Bee con l accordo che il tutto venga reso noto dopo le elezioni!


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2015)

proccus ha scritto:


> cioè, sono i cinesi che insistono perchè lui rimanga



è il loro modo di lavorare, han fatto così anche con Pirelli.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



Va be raga negare che i cinesi esistono adesso è follia.



Casnop ha scritto:


> Al netto delle concessioni a se stesso quale capo politico impegnato in una campagna elettorale (non ho bisogno di vendere, chi mi sta cercando pone quale condizione che io rimanga) questa storica intervista è l'annuncio della cessione, già definita, del controllo del Milan al consorzio cinese guidato da APECF e Richard Lee, e patrocinato da Xi Jinping.



nel dubbia la Gazzetta l'ho comprata, sono pronto a metterla via insieme a quelle delle antiche vittorie.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non intavoli trattative per acquisizioni/cessioni di questa complessità tenendo aperti due tavoli e rilanciando prezzi e condizioni in tempo reale come se si fosse in un'asta giudiziaria o alla bancarella del mercatino rionale. A meno chi acquista non lancia una OPA ostile che chi vende subisce, è quest'ultimo che designa la controparte ed apre un lungo round di trattative. Il tavolo con Mr. Bee non è mai esistito, questo sconosciuto signore thailandese semplicemente ha suonato il campanello di casa Berlusconi, chiedendo di essere ascoltato su proposte inaccettabili, spintovi da una parte della stampa per inconfessabili ragioni editoriali, che rimandano alla guerra eterna tra Berlusconi e Murdoch. Il tempo chiarirà meglio queste circostanze.



Con Bee si sono perfino incontrati pubblicamente, non possiamo dire che non esiste alcuna trattativa con lui. E' evidente che Berlusconi sta trattando con più acquirenti. Poi non possiamo leggergli il pensiero e sapere con certezza cosa deciderà, chi ritiene più affidabile o se addirittura ha già definito tutto. Possiamo soltanto immaginarlo e aspettare fiduciosi i primi di giugno.



Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...



Prima dice che non ha necessità nel vendere il Milan, poi dice che non può reggere i costi.

Che pagliaccio. Via via


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2015)

" non esistono cordate " 
" il Milan rimarrà saldo in mani della famiglia Berlusconi " 

Ad ogni articolo di questo tipo nel mondo un Souma muore . 
Diciamo basta al maltrattamento dei Souma


----------



## Iblahimovic (16 Maggio 2015)

il titolo è fuoriviante, è tutt'altro che un annuncio. In realtà resta molto abbottonato. Inoltre conferma che se il Milan non si vende, continua la mediocrità


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Con Bee si sono perfino incontrati pubblicamente, non possiamo dire che non esiste alcuna trattativa con lui. E' evidente che Berlusconi sta trattando con più acquirenti. Poi non possiamo leggergli il pensiero e sapere con certezza cosa deciderà, chi ritiene più affidabile o se addirittura ha già definito tutto. Possiamo soltanto immaginarlo e aspettare fiduciosi i primi di giugno.



Berlusconi ha semplicemente ricevuto Mr. Bee, spinto da una opinione pubblica sconvolta dal crollo verticale dei risultati della squadra, che reclama a gran voce il cambio di proprietà, e le ha "venduto", come solo lui sa fare, una fantomatica trattativa con questo signore davanti alle telecamere, ma senza concedergli nulla, soprattutto il famoso 51% subito che serve al thailandese per il leveraged buy out che intenderebbe fare. Ma l'aereo del thailandese non ha fatto in tempo ad atterrare a Bangkok, che Silvio chiama Miss Wang...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...




Delusione totale, zero annunci, anzi è tutta un'esaltazione del suo ruolo e del suo "impegno".


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...


Alcune considerazioni:

1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...

2) Non capisco onestamente le risposte e le reazioni di alcuni utenti. Ma cosa vi aspettavate che dicesse? Chi deve vendere qualcosa non deve MAI apparire in stato di necessità. In condizioni normali il prezzo lo fa chi vende e sta all'altro accettare o meno ma quando si è disperati il prezzo lo fa solo e soltanto l'acquirente. E' l'effetto "Oro express". Nel momento in cui metti piede in quei negozi anche se in mano hai un diamante pregiato il suo valore si è già svalutato di almeno il 30%. Ecco perché dice che non ha voglia e necessità di vendere ma è un bluff che lui stesso smaschera dopo asserendo che "ora è impossibile competere con i petrodollari" e che "è necessario trovare nuove risorse per il Milan". 

3) Berlusconi avrebbe commesso un errore clamoroso nell'affermare che Xi Jinping sta partecipando alla trattativa. Stiamo parlando di uno dei più importanti leader di stato al mondo che in questi giorni è stato impegnato in una delicatissima operazione diplomatica in Russia che ha riguardato temi di fondamentale importanza per il pianeta. E Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto dire che invece era occupato a trattare il Milan mettendolo così in seria difficoltà? Vi ricordo inoltre che se anche la società andrà ai cinesi il governo non verrà mai coinvolto a livello ufficiale per ragioni che mi sembrano evidenti 

4) C'è una frase importantissima che mi pare nessuno abbia notato. Berlusconi afferma che oggi è impossibile competere contro i petrodollari salvo rare eccezioni, come la Juventus di quest'anno. E' un'affermazione importante perché un anno fa di questi tempi il leitmotiv di Barbara Berlusconi (e quindi della proprietà) era il modello Atletico, simbolo che provava che non servono grandi investimenti per essere competitivi. Ci ricordiamo bene come negli ultimi anni questa società si sia attaccata ad ogni singola impresa sportiva per ribadire che si può vincere anche senza spendere. Adesso è Berlusconi il primo ad ammettere che sono fandonie e che servono invece "nuove risorse per il club".

5) Berlusconi tiene aperta ogni pista. Non conferma né smentisce. L'unica certezza è vuole vendere almeno delle quote...

Forse qualcuno avrebbe preferito una dichiarazione del genere: "Il Milan è ovvio che lo vendo, ma ha visto l'ultimo bilancio? Fininvest non ce la fa più ed io mi sono stancato del giocattolo. La squadra fa schifo e non abbiamo uno stadio di proprietà e se non vendo in due anni mi sa che riporto il Milan in tribunale. Boh speriamo che i cinesi siano generosi con la loro offerta. Xi Jinping? Ci sentiamo spesso. A lui non piace Menez falso nueve perché dice che perde qualcosa se parte dal centro ma siamo entrambi d'accordo che Inzaghi è inguardabile. Poi stiamo ore al telefono a parlare di figa (ha un debole per le more) ma questo non lo scriva. Adesso ha mollato tutti i suoi affari di stato e verrà a trovarmi in Italia dove cercherò di sbolognargli il Milan. Speriamo bene visto che, come tutti i comunisti, è pure tirchio..."


----------



## Aragorn (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...




Io non ci sto capendo più niente. È stato più che altro l'intervistatore a lanciare l'amo, con Berlusconi che però non sembra aver abboccato più di tanto visto che alla fine ha detto cose che ripete ormai da un anno. So solo che quest'attesa è una vera e propria tortura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi dedica la prima pagina alla cessione del Milan e riporta un'intervista esclusiva a Silvio Berlusconi che annuncia la cessione del Milan e conferma la trattativa con la Cina.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina della rosea:
> 
> ...





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...
> 
> ...



E' quello che cercavo di far capire anch'io. Non è il momento degli annunci, che speriamo arrivino a giugno. Poteva tranquillamente smentire le trattative con i cinesi (e i contatti con Xi) ma non lo ha fatto. Tanto mi basta.

Capisco la fretta e la morbosa voglia di voltare pagina, ma abbiamo aspettato per anni questo momento, quindi aspettare altre 2-3 settimane non è la fine del mondo. E non lo sarebbe neanche aspettare altri 2-3 mesi, mandando a donnine la prossima stagione. Chi non sopporterebbe un'altra annata di vacche magre non è obbligato a vedersi il Milan e può saltare un anno. 
Per me l'importante è liberarsi di Berlusconi e farlo nel miglior modo possibile, finendo in ottime mani. Poi come sempre il tempo è galantuomo e avremo una vita davanti per goderci la nuova proprietà.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...
> 
> ...



 Grande Lionard! A inizio giugno tutto apparirà chiaro. Hai visto? Ora lo dice pure Alberto Cerruti, storica velina della Real Casa rossonera. Sta per aprirsi il sipario...


----------



## wfiesso (16 Maggio 2015)

beh, ora è praticamente ufficiale, un pezzo di Milan cambierà proprietario, che B rimanga presidente non mi frega molto, mi bastra che arrivino soldi freschi, e chi li metterà non lo farà per vedere stagioni deprimenti come le ultime, quindi prevedo un buon mercato estivo e un nuovo inizio, magari non vincente da subito, ma almeno non ci sorbiremo più annate schifose come le ultime 2

ora mi sento piu tranquillo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...



Io mi riferivo a questo, titolo assolutamente ingannatore.
Considero molto più ricca di spunti e novità l'intervista a Telenord, in questo articolo c'è poco di nuovo.

La conclusione è sempre la medesima: aspettiamo le elezioni, con fiducia.


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Grande Lionard! A inizio giugno tutto apparirà chiaro. Hai visto? Ora lo dice pure Alberto Cerruti, storica velina della Real Casa rossonera. Sta per aprirsi il sipario...


Speriamo bene caro Casnop!! Purtroppo non possiedo le granitiche certezze di chi sostiene che i cinesi non esistono (alla faccia di quel bugiardo di Marco Polo) e che Bee comprerà sicuramente il Milan perché si è fatto un selfie con Berlusconi.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' quello che cercavo di far capire anch'io. Non è il momento degli annunci, che speriamo arrivino a giugno. Poteva tranquillamente smentire le trattative con i cinesi (e i contatti con Xi) ma non lo ha fatto. Tanto mi basta.
> 
> Capisco la fretta e la morbosa voglia di voltare pagina, ma abbiamo aspettato per anni questo momento, quindi aspettare altre 2-3 settimane non è la fine del mondo. E non lo sarebbe neanche aspettare altri 2-3 mesi, mandando a donnine la prossima stagione. Chi non sopporterebbe un'altra annata di vacche magre non è obbligato a vedersi il Milan e può saltare un anno.
> Per me l'importante è liberarsi di Berlusconi e farlo nel miglior modo possibile, finendo in ottime mani. Poi come sempre il tempo è galantuomo e avremo una vita davanti per goderci la nuova proprietà.



Totalmente condivisibile. Pazienza e fiducia. E neanche tanto tempo: se lo dice il misuratissimo, abbottonatissimo, riservatissimo Cerruti...


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2015)

Ripeto,il mio dubbio sui cinesi è questo:visto che sui giornali sono uscite tutte le indiscrezioni possibili e ormai giugno è vicino perchè non escono allo scoperto e dichiarano la trattativa per l'acquisizione di quote?Basta un comunicato, non c'è bisogno di selfie o pagliacciate simili.


----------



## ralf (16 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto,bella analisi


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile. Pazienza e fiducia. E neanche tanto tempo: se lo dice il misuratissimo, abbottonatissimo, riservatissimo Cerruti...



E quel Galliani immobile sul mercato, che non rinnova nessuno dei contratti in scadenza a giugno, come faceva negli anni scorsi quando doveva conservare una rosa che non poteva rinnovare con nuovi investimenti, causa scarsa liquidità? E, in apparente contraddizione con questo, un Berlusconi che offre 36 milioni di euro a Zamparini per Dybala (cifra confermata dal presidente rosanero alla stampa locale), tanto da costringere Marotta a chiudere precipitosamente l'operazione, peraltro già da tempo avviata? Buoni segnali tutti e due sul se e sul quando del passaggio societario.


----------



## ralf (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E quel Galliani immobile sul mercato, che non rinnova nessuno dei contratti in scadenza a giugno, come faceva negli anni scorsi quando doveva conservare una rosa che non poteva rinnovare con nuovi investimenti, causa scarsa liquidità? E, in apparente contraddizione con questo, un Berlusconi che offre 36 milioni di euro a Zamparini per Dybala (cifra confermata dal presidente rosanero alla stampa locale), tanto da costringere Marotta a chiudere precipitosamente l'operazione, peraltro già da tempo avviata? Buoni segnali tutti e due sul se e sul quando del passaggio societario.



Vero,ma poi secondo te il nano va in Tv e rilascia dichiarazioni contro Bee("non vendo a chi cerca popolarità immediata") se sa che poi dietro ha la banca cinese del presidente cinese Xi


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...
> 
> ...



Ottima analisi.
Calma e gesso ragazzi. Ogni singola dichiarazione fino al giorno della cessione (si spera) sarà prettamente strategica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2015)

Intervista che non so come vada presa. Imporre la permanenza al compratore bisogna capire con quali criteri. Se resta come presidente onorario e si limita a fare visite di giubilo il venerdì a Milanello con licenza di pagliaccio allora può essere tollerabile. Ma se pretende che chi arrivi spenda 200 milioni di euro l'anno senza poter decidere, ossia senza avere la maggioranza, allora siamo spacciati perché un investitore del genere non esiste.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi annuncia:"Ecco perchè vendo il Milan (ma solo un pò)".*

Io in questa intervista alla Gazza non vedo assolutamente niente che non sia già stato detto.
Quali sarebbero le novità? La conferma dell'interesse dei cinesi? La trattativa ib stand by con Bee? La sua volontà di cedere solo una quota? La sua amicizia con Mr XI? 
Tutto deja vu.
Come dire: niente di nuovo sul fronte orientale.
Vale molto di più, a mio modo di vedere, lo scoop di MW di settimane fa...


----------



## Jack14 (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' quello che cercavo di far capire anch'io. Non è il momento degli annunci, che speriamo arrivino a giugno. Poteva tranquillamente smentire le trattative con i cinesi (e i contatti con Xi) ma non lo ha fatto. Tanto mi basta.
> 
> Capisco la fretta e la morbosa voglia di voltare pagina, ma abbiamo aspettato per anni questo momento, quindi aspettare altre 2-3 settimane non è la fine del mondo. E non lo sarebbe neanche aspettare altri 2-3 mesi, mandando a donnine la prossima stagione. Chi non sopporterebbe un'altra annata di vacche magre non è obbligato a vedersi il Milan e può saltare un anno.
> Per me l'importante è liberarsi di Berlusconi e farlo nel miglior modo possibile, finendo in ottime mani. Poi come sempre il tempo è galantuomo e avremo una vita davanti per goderci la nuova proprietà.



Si mi trovo d'accordissimo con te. Meglio un altra stagione cosi ma poi in mani serie che finire con qualcuno che poi comunque non ti risolverebbe i problemi. A mio avviso se siamo ancora ai bluff la trattativa non è ne conclusa ne vicina alla conclusione. La vedo dura chiuderla a giugno e avere già da quest'anno uno squadrone. Potrbbe accadere come con thoir, che si chiuda tra settembre/dicembre. Mettiamoci l'animo in pace. L'importante è comunque finire in mani sicure con qualcuno intenzionato a farci tornare a lottare con le grandi d'Europa


----------



## TheZio (16 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1) Il titolo della Gazzetta è effettivamente fuorviante. Per carità nulla di nuovo sotto il sole visto che i titoli sono sempre esasperati ma in questo caso il contrasto è ancora più evidente. E probabilmente ha illuso qualcuno...
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> E quel Galliani immobile sul mercato, che non rinnova nessuno dei contratti in scadenza a giugno, come faceva negli anni scorsi quando doveva conservare una rosa che non poteva rinnovare con nuovi investimenti, causa scarsa liquidità? E, in apparente contraddizione con questo, un Berlusconi che offre 36 milioni di euro a Zamparini per Dybala (cifra confermata dal presidente rosanero alla stampa locale), tanto da costringere Marotta a chiudere precipitosamente l'operazione, peraltro già da tempo avviata? Buoni segnali tutti e due sul se e sul quando del passaggio societario.



Ottime analisi comlimenti! 
Direi che qualcosa bolle in pentola e, che vada a Xi o Bee o a chi per loro, una cessione ormai si può considerare certa.
ormai bisogna aspettare solo 20 giorni


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se i cinesi sono soltanto dei fantasmi, come sostiene qualcuno, alle domande su Xi e il governo poteva tranquillamente smentire. Invece ha detto che Xi rispetta il calcio italiano e il Milan. Poi è ovvio che rispondesse aspettiamo e vediamo, mica poteva affermare pubblicamente "si, sto parlando con Xi e i primi di giugno sarà tutto ufficiale". Si sta trattando la cessione di una società valutata un miliardo, la cautela nelle dichiarazioni dovrebbe essere proprio l'abc. E dico dovrebbe perché ad esempio Bee sta adottando tutt'altra tattica.



Di teatrini negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo visto abbastanza "Thiago e Ibra rimangono al 99.9%" "Tevez non mi tradisce" e potrei andare avanti per ore. Speriamo che questo sia l'ultimo e che Berlusconi si metta da parte


----------



## markjordan (16 Maggio 2015)

"chi è interessato a rilevare il club, pone come condizione la mia permanenza"

frase meravigliosa
significa : i cinesi ci sono , voglioo il comando ma riconoscono la mia importanza , io ne sono fiero e li autero'

dai possiamo farcela
comunque vada credo nel rilancio , l'entita' dipende dagli sviluppi


----------



## Ciachi (16 Maggio 2015)

Che vada via via via e ancora via!!!! E non un poco!!!!
Dai....forse uno spiraglio di buona notizia!!!!


----------



## franck3211 (16 Maggio 2015)

Io credo, anche dopo queste parole che la trattativa con chiunque sia è alle fasi finali. Seppur si dovesse chiudere a settembre ottobre comunque per giugno la situazione si dovrebbe delineare.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Maggio 2015)

giusto per, ma qualcuno ha la gazzetta? e ha letto tutta l'intervista? così per sapere se c'era qualche altro dettaglio importante da sapere.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> giusto per, ma qualcuno ha la gazzetta? e ha letto tutta l'intervista? così per sapere se c'era qualche altro dettaglio importante da sapere.



Secondo me questa è la cosa più importante: "... se la società conterà su nuovi investitori che richiederanno il mio ruolo, allora contribuirò con chi arriverà a riportare il Milan alle posizioni che merita".
Che a mio parere va letta in questo modo: cederò ai cinesi perchè sono disposti a investire senza estromettermi.
L'alternativa dovrebbe essere: non cederò a chi vuole semplicemente acquistare il Milan per farsi gli affari suoi.
Ergo: cinesi si, Bee e Doyen, no. Come mi è sempre sembrato che stesse avvenendo.
Berlusconi vuole rimanere per essere garante del rilancio del Milan e questo può avvenire solo mantenendo il timone della società.
Se le premesse verranno verificate, cederà anche la maggioranza, rimanendo in società per una quota minoritaria.
Se così fosse, a me andrebbe benissimo...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Maggio 2015)

Mah, io in queste dichiarazioni non leggo nessuna certezza che il tutto sia sostanzialmente già fatto. 
Venderà la maggioranza se i cinesi accetteranno di soddisfare l'offerta che lui ritiene congrua.
Ma il problema è che Berlusconi chiede molto, ed io continuo ad avere qualche dubbio che i cinesi vogliano spendere tutti i soldi che lui chiede. 

Per me c'è ancora molto da contrattare, quindi armiamoci di pazienza perchè dubito che la fumata se ci sarà avverrà prima della metà di Giugno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

*Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Dopo questa Bee sembra ancor più tagliato fuori.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Sta incominciando davvero a stancare ed a preocccuparmi.. sta storia degli italiani è davvero noiosa. 

Ma poi con sta storia dei petrodollari, altra scusante. Nessuno ti chiedeva di spendere 250 mln all'anno.. noi non spendiamo manco i 10-15 mln.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Bee definitivamente silurato con l'ultima frase, a questo punto o Cina o morte. Perchè l' ipotesi del Milan Italiano che continua a sostenere è quello, la morte.

Parla proprio di Qatar riferendosi all'appoggio di un intero stato, è chiaro il parallelo nella sua testa con la Cina.
Non so che dire, speriamo che in realtà la trattativa con la Cina sia a buon punto e che stia bleffando con tutte queste ipotesi alternative.


----------



## Jack14 (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Tra le righe dice venderó quando mi accontentano su quello che chiedo, ma l'hanno prossimo vi beccate l'italmilan


----------



## wfiesso (16 Maggio 2015)

a me sembrano le classiche dichiarazioni pre elezioni, ha già ceduto, non so quali percentuali, ma di facciata lui rimarrà, di questo poco mi importa, se ci sono investitori e soldi il presidente può essere chiunque, mi basta solo che finisca sto scempio


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta incominciando davvero a stancare ed a preocccuparmi.. *sta storia degli italiani è davvero noiosa.*
> 
> Ma poi con sta storia dei petrodollari, altra scusante. Nessuno ti chiedeva di spendere 250 mln all'anno.. noi non spendiamo manco i 10-15 mln.



Non è preoccupante, è proprio un INCUBO... equivale ad un fallimento che avverrà con uno stillicidio l'anno prossimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Faccio un'altra osservazione: queste reti private stanno facendo interviste con precise domande in scaletta, preparate dallo staff di Berlusconi. Iinfatti su Telenord inquadrarono proprio il suo staff, dietro al conduttore, che ascoltava attentamente ogni domanda.
Quindi le domande sul Milan sono volute proprio da Berlusconi stesso, che le pone alla fine di tutti gli altri discorsi politici e sociali.
Non c'è un tentativo di glissare l'argomento, piuttosto c'è un'intenzione netta di attirare l'attenzione su questi aspetti.
Non so bene a che gioco stia giocando e quali possano essere i vantaggi in termini elettorali continuando a proporre le soluzioni alternative con lui presidente (lo sa solo lui), ma la cessione Milan è chiaramente un'arma che sta utilizzando in vista delle elezioni del 31.

Capiremo a giugno dove sta la verità.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Non fa altro che ripetere e ripetere l'incubo del Milan italiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:

"Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:
> 
> "Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
> Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
> Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*



Il Brand Berlusconi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:
> 
> "Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
> Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
> Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bee definitivamente silurato con l'ultima frase, a questo punto o Cina o morte. Perchè l' ipotesi del Milan Italiano che continua a sostenere è quello, la morte.
> 
> Parla proprio di Qatar riferendosi all'appoggio di un intero stato, è chiaro il parallelo nella sua testa con la Cina.
> Non so che dire, speriamo che in realtà la trattativa con la Cina sia a buon punto e che stia bleffando con tutte queste ipotesi alternative.



Ho pensato la stessa cosa: la concorrenza si fa aiutare indirettamente da uno Stato? (Qatar) Beh noi facciamo lo stesso con la Cina. In questo caso si è scoperto, facendo capire quello che tutti speriamo avvenga presto. 

Bee credo sia stato bocciato, sebbene ancora non ufficialmente. Infatti lui e i suoi collaboratori (Dana-Doyen) continuano a parlare. Ma questa storia non potrà proseguire ancora a lungo.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:
> 
> "Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
> Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
> Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*


E' completamente rincitrullito. Rischiamo seriamente di ritrovarci Inzaghi o Sarri che allenano Valdifiori, Destro e Baselli l'anno prossimo.


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:
> 
> "Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
> Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
> Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*



O ha già venduto e queste sono solo dichiarazioni di circostanza oppure la storia andrà avanti per le lunghe e ci beccheremo l'ItalMilan.Io propendo più per la seconda ipotesi,purtroppo.


----------



## Victorss (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



"sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan."
" Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato."
Ha già venduto ai Cinesi.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> "sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan."
> " Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato."
> Ha già venduto ai Cinesi.


sono d'accordo, dalla dichiarazione si evince che anche il milan ha bisogno di uno stato dietro e quindi Cina o niente.


----------



## Doctore (16 Maggio 2015)

questa è un operazione in stile psg...se va a buon fine sta cosa è da fargli una statua a berlusconi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi sempre a Telenorba:
> 
> "Ci sono tante trattative in corso. Non ce n'è solo una.
> Il brand Milan è il più famoso del mondo, soprattutto in Cina. Al brand Milan bisogna aggiungere anche il brand Berlusconi, non meno importante del brand Obama e del brand Putin.
> Il Psg è supportato da uno Stato. Nessuna famiglia, nemmeno la mia, può competere con uno Stato."*





Victorss ha scritto:


> "sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan."
> " Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato."
> Ha già venduto ai Cinesi.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, dalla dichiarazione si evince che anche il milan ha bisogno di uno stato dietro e quindi Cina o niente.





Doctore ha scritto:


> questa è un operazione in stile psg...se va a buon fine sta cosa è da fargli una statua a berlusconi



Vedo che siamo in molti a pensarlo. Berlusconi poteva fare tutti gli esempi di questo mondo. Ma cita sempre il PSG ed ha fatto esplicito riferimento allo Stato del Qatar. E l'unico modo per fare concorrenza a questi signori, è "allearsi" con uno Stato di gran lunga superiore... chissà quale


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2015)

Insomma, siamo a metà maggio e pare essere tutto in alto mare. Con Bee, dopo gli annunci entusiastci di due settimane fa, possiamo a questo punto dire che sia stato tutto un teatrino. Mi domando come si possa essere ottimisti per il breve periodo...
Sul lungo magari qualcosa prima o poi si smuoverà, ma io non ce la faccio a vivere anche solo un'altra stagione del genere, e col Milan degli italiani lo scenario che si prospetta è tragico.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Insomma, siamo a metà maggio e pare essere tutto in alto mare. Con Bee, dopo gli annunci entusiastci di due settimane fa, possiamo a questo punto dire che sia stato tutto un teatrino. Mi domando come si possa essere ottimisti per il breve periodo...
> Sul lungo magari qualcosa prima o poi si smuoverà, ma io non ce la faccio a vivere anche solo un'altra stagione del genere, e col Milan degli italiani lo scenario che si prospetta è tragico.


io non penso che i tempi siano così lunghi come Berlusconi ci vuole far credere, io penso che lui sta cercando mediante la vendita e la situazione ital-milan di accalappiare il maggior numero possibili di voti alle elezioni. Dopo queste esce allo scoperto.


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedo che siamo in molti a pensarlo. Berlusconi poteva fare tutti gli esempi di questo mondo. Ma cita sempre il PSG ed ha fatto esplicito riferimento allo Stato del Qatar. E l'unico modo per fare concorrenza a questi signori, è "allearsi" con uno Stato di gran lunga superiore... chissà quale



Teniamoci pronti, allora... Riso alla cantonese per me, grazie!


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Maggio 2015)

io credo che stia preparando il terreno alla cessione del milan da un punto di vista mediatico.avendo un grande ego non vuol fare la figura di quello che non ce la fa più a prescindere(anche se è cosi) e allora dice questa cosa del milan degli italiani per far vedere che comunque lui un piano alternativo ce l'ha sempre ma è tutto fumo negli occhi.io credo che la più bella notizia è che menzioni sempre lo stato del quatar e il psg.perchè vuol dire che quello che si dice qua da mesi si sta avverando.


----------



## Victorss (16 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che stia preparando il terreno alla cessione del milan da un punto di vista mediatico.avendo un grande ego non vuol fare la figura di quello che non ce la fa più a prescindere(anche se è cosi) e allora dice questa cosa del milan degli italiani per far vedere che comunque lui un piano alternativo ce l'ha sempre ma è tutto fumo negli occhi.io credo che la più bella notizia è che menzioni sempre lo stato del quatar e il psg.perchè vuol dire che quello che si dice qua da mesi si sta avverando.



Io non HO MAI SENTITO Berlusconi dire che non ce la fa in qualcosa. Ha sempre tentato di dire che comunque lui è sempre il migliore. Se continua a ripetere che è in difficoltà ma, preoccupato, potrebbe andare avanti da solo vuol dire che ha già venduto ma ora non ritiene il moento giusto per dirlo.


----------



## il condor (16 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che stia preparando il terreno alla cessione del milan da un punto di vista mediatico.avendo un grande ego non vuol fare la figura di quello che non ce la fa più a prescindere(anche se è cosi) e allora dice questa cosa del milan degli italiani per far vedere che comunque lui un piano alternativo ce l'ha sempre ma è tutto fumo negli occhi.io credo che la più bella notizia è che menzioni sempre lo stato del quatar e il psg.perchè vuol dire che quello che si dice qua da mesi si sta avverando.



il milan agli italiani significa lottare per non retrocedere fino all'ultima giornata. A meno che non va a parigi prende verratti e poi crea la macchina della duplicazione. Sicuramente vende, il problema è capire quando. Se passa giugno altro mercato di bidoni come è molto probabile al 99,9%.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> io non penso che i tempi siano così lunghi come Berlusconi ci vuole far credere, io penso che lui sta cercando mediante la vendita e la situazione ital-milan di accalappiare il maggior numero possibili di voti alle elezioni. Dopo queste esce allo scoperto.



Speriamo.
Quello che voglio dire però è anche che due settimane da esultavamo per la certa cessione a Mr. Bee, e oggi il castello di carta che ci eravamo fatti si è dissolto nel nulla. Oggi esultiamo per queste parole. La verità, con Berlusconi, è che non ci si può mai fidare e non si può mai star certi di nulla...


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> Quello che voglio dire però è anche che due settimane da esultavamo per la certa cessione a Mr. Bee, e oggi il castello di carta che ci eravamo fatti si è dissolto nel nulla. Oggi esultiamo per queste parole. La verità, con Berlusconi, è che non ci si può mai fidare e non si può mai star certi di nulla...


la voglia di cambiamento è talmente grande in tutti noi che pur di vedere facce nuove all'inizio (parlo di primi giorni) ci faremmo andare bene anche manenti(provocazione esagerata la mia ma per rendere meglio il concetto).la realtà invece e che chi vuole comprare il milan come bee o come ha fatto thoir con l'inter non rientra per fortuna nelle idee e nei canoni di berlusconi.il profilo che berlusconi cerca è chiaro.se si dovesse aspettare un po di più pazienza ma nel momento della cessione saremmo tutti tranquilli sulle potenzialità e affidabilità del nuovo management, cosa che non avremmo potuto dire con bee e non possono dire gli interisti.
i discorsi che faremo noi saranno su come spenderli i soldi e gia questo è un notevole upgrade.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedo che siamo in molti a pensarlo. Berlusconi poteva fare tutti gli esempi di questo mondo. Ma cita sempre il PSG ed ha fatto esplicito riferimento allo Stato del Qatar.



La prima cosa che ho pensato, quando ha nominato il Qatar, è stato il parallelo con la Cina.

Però pensandoci bene, non è la prima volta che Berlusconi tira in ballo questo discorso. Anche negli anni passati, come scusante per il mercato, cacciava fuori la storiella degli sceicchi. 

Comunque starà invecchiando e perdendo colpi, ma maledetto, con la comunicazione in queste cose ci sa sempre fare. Dice un po' tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> la voglia di cambiamento è talmente grande in tutti noi che pur di vedere facce nuove all'inizio (parlo di primi giorni) ci faremmo andare bene anche manenti(provocazione esagerata la mia ma per rendere meglio il concetto).la realtà invece e che chi vuole comprare il milan come bee o come ha fatto thoir con l'inter non rientra per fortuna nelle idee e nei canoni di berlusconi.il profilo che berlusconi cerca è chiaro.se si dovesse aspettare un po di più pazienza ma nel momento della cessione saremmo tutti tranquilli sulle potenzialità e affidabilità del nuovo management, cosa che non avremmo potuto dire con bee e non possono dire gli interisti.
> i discorsi che faremo noi saranno su come spenderli i soldi e gia questo è un notevole upgrade.


Su questo ti do ragione. E' importante vendere presto, ma è ancora più importante vendere alla persona giusta.
Però non mi fido di berlusconi e non credo che il suo interesse corrisponda al nostro.


----------



## Superpippo9 (16 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> la voglia di cambiamento è talmente grande in tutti noi che pur di vedere facce nuove all'inizio (parlo di primi giorni) ci faremmo andare bene anche manenti(provocazione esagerata la mia ma per rendere meglio il concetto).la realtà invece e che chi vuole comprare il milan come bee o come ha fatto thoir con l'inter non rientra per fortuna nelle idee e nei canoni di berlusconi.il profilo che berlusconi cerca è chiaro.se si dovesse aspettare un po di più pazienza ma nel momento della cessione saremmo tutti tranquilli sulle potenzialità e affidabilità del nuovo management, cosa che non avremmo potuto dire con bee e non possono dire gli interisti.
> i discorsi che faremo noi saranno su come spenderli i soldi e gia questo è un notevole upgrade.



Io continuo a credere che sia solo ed esclusivamente campagna elettorale; il Milan l ha ceduto dopo mesi di trattativa ( sottolineo mesi) alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol e che vede come maggiori esponenti CITIC e ADS securities!!! Sbaglierò ma secondo me berlusconi non sa nemmeno come è fatto Xi ne tantomeno Xi ha mai perso tempi a parlare con un uomo finito come B.


----------



## Jack14 (16 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi a TeleNorba, trasmissione pugliese: "La mia principale preoccupazione è di fare il bene del Milan e di noi milanisti. Se non troverò nuovi investitori sarò costretto con preoccupazione, ma anche con immenso piacere, a fare io il presidente del Milan. Una squadra tutta italiana, con i migliori giocatori del nostro vivaio. La situazione, purtroppo, è molto semplice: nel calcio sono arrivati i petrodollari. Il Qatar nel Psg investe ogni anno 250 milioni. E' chiaro che una famiglia non può reggere la competizione con uno stato. Quindi ho dovuto, con immenso dolore, prendere atto di questa situazione, aprendomi alla ricerca di qualcuno che volesse portare la squadra, con un contributo economico, a essere ancora protagonista in Italia e nel mondo. Finora però questo qualcuno non l'ho trovato e continuo la ricerca".*



Si le vostre considerazioni ci possono stare. Non mi convince solo una cosa: perchè deve aspettare la fine delle elezioni se è gia fatta o molto avanti con i cinesi? Cioé un milan con un nuovo acquirente a fianco di berlusconi che possa mettere 100/200 mil all'anno a mio avviso farebbe impennare i voti per il suo partito. Un annuncio del genere in campagna elettorale farebbe impazzire tutti i milanisti. E se fosse il contrario? Non riesce a vendere, in campagna elettorale parla dei cinesi per darci speranze e racimolare ultimi voti e dopo l'elezioni fa il suo teatruno dicendo che rimarrà il 100% del milan a lui?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Si le vostre considerazioni ci possono stare. Non mi convince solo una cosa: perchè deve aspettare la fine delle elezioni se è gia fatta o molto avanti con i cinesi? Cioé un milan con un nuovo acquirente a fianco di berlusconi che possa mettere 100/200 mil all'anno a mio avviso farebbe impennare i voti per il suo partito. Un annuncio del genere in campagna elettorale farebbe impazzire tutti i milanisti. E se fosse il contrario? Non riesce a vendere, in campagna elettorale parla dei cinesi per darci speranze e racimolare ultimi voti e dopo l'elezioni fa il suo teatruno dicendo che rimarrà il 100% del milan a lui?



Evidentemente non conosci i sostenitori di Forza Italia. Ti basterà andare a vedere qualche servizio su Rai 3 quando chiesero a tali persone se fossero favorevoli alla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Inutile riportare la risposta, visto che erano totalmente contrari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Maggio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che sia solo ed esclusivamente campagna elettorale; il Milan l ha ceduto dopo mesi di trattativa ( sottolineo mesi) alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol e che vede come maggiori esponenti CITIC e ADS securities!!! *Sbaglierò ma secondo me berlusconi non sa nemmeno come è fatto Xi ne tantomeno Xi ha mai perso tempi a parlare con un uomo finito come B*.



Si conoscono bene, e qui Silvio gli sta indicando il cammino da compiere


----------



## Jack14 (16 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non conosci i sostenitori di Forza Italia. Ti basterà andare a vedere qualche servizio su Rai 3 quando chiesero a tali persone se fossero favorevoli alla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Inutile riportare la risposta, visto che erano totalmente contrari.



Si fortunatamente non li conosco  se fosse cosí quadrerebbe tutto allora!


----------



## Casnop (16 Maggio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che sia solo ed esclusivamente campagna elettorale; il Milan l ha ceduto dopo mesi di trattativa ( sottolineo mesi) alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol e che vede come maggiori esponenti CITIC e ADS securities!!! Sbaglierò ma secondo me berlusconi non sa nemmeno come è fatto Xi ne tantomeno Xi ha mai perso tempi a parlare con un uomo finito come B.



Mr. Bee? Ancora in giro? Cosa fa? Dammi sue notizie, e portagli i miei saluti.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mr. Bee? Ancora in giro? Cosa fa? Dammi sue notizie, e portagli i miei saluti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2015)

Ma vuoi vedere che Berlusconi con queste storie sul Milan ai comunisti pensa di raccattare voti dagli elettori di sinistra? XD Non mi stupirebbe sinceramente una mossa del genere


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Maggio 2015)

secondo me berlusconi si e' servito di bee per far uscire allo scoperto la cordata cinese , da vecchio venditore qual'e' ha fatto vedere quello che gli serviva e le sue dichiarazioni sono sempre molto misurate al contrario di bee - dana - e compagnia cantante

chisa' perche' non parla mai di galliani / doyen.....

certo che se alla fine avremo degli investitori - governo-banche cinesi ci sara' proprio da divertirsi ..... al contrario del famigerato milan italiano che sarebbe di fatto la morte del milan.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non conosci i sostenitori di Forza Italia. Ti basterà andare a vedere qualche servizio su Rai 3 quando chiesero a tali persone se fossero favorevoli alla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Inutile riportare la risposta, visto che erano totalmente contrari.



Secondo me i sostenitori di F.I. voterebbero comunque in quella direzione.
Se Berlusconi utilizzasse la vendita del Milan per fini elettorali gli converrebbe annunciare la vendita ai cinesi un paio di giorni prima delle elezioni: possibile che raccatti qualche voto in più.
Se lo facesse dopo non avrebbe senso, salvo che vendesse al Bee, cinghia di trasmissione della Doyen.
Confido in un annuncio verso il 29-30 di Maggio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa: la concorrenza si fa aiutare indirettamente da uno Stato? (Qatar) Beh noi facciamo lo stesso con la Cina. In questo caso si è scoperto, facendo capire quello che tutti speriamo avvenga presto.



È evidente


----------



## Reblanck (17 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervista di Silvio Berlusconi alla Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> Intervistatore: Spera di concludere la trattativa per la cessione con la sponda cinese?
> Berlusconi: In questo momento non so che sviluppi possa prendere. E faccio una doverosa premessa: io non ho nessuna voglia, intenzione e necessità di cedere il Milan.
> ...



Un discorso da campagna elettorale ne più e ne meno !


----------



## Reblanck (17 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha semplicemente ricevuto Mr. Bee, spinto da una opinione pubblica sconvolta dal crollo verticale dei risultati della squadra, che reclama a gran voce il cambio di proprietà, e le ha "venduto", come solo lui sa fare, una fantomatica trattativa con questo signore davanti alle telecamere, ma senza concedergli nulla, soprattutto il famoso 51% subito che serve al thailandese per il leveraged buy out che intenderebbe fare. Ma l'aereo del thailandese non ha fatto in tempo ad atterrare a Bangkok, che Silvio chiama Miss Wang...



Dove sono sti cinesi ? Ma davvero credete che il governo cinese compri il Milan ? LOL Miss Wang e Bruce lee


----------



## Reblanck (17 Maggio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> secondo me berlusconi si e' servito di bee per far uscire allo scoperto la cordata cinese



lo ha solo usato per far vedere che ci sono persone disposte a comprare il Milan e andare in tv per queste campagne elettorali...


----------



## Casnop (17 Maggio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Dove sono sti cinesi ? Ma davvero credete che il governo cinese compri il Milan ? LOL Miss Wang e Bruce lee



Mai detta una simile sciocchezza. Il Milan verrà acquisito da un consorzio di imprese private cinesi. I nomi sono stati fatti dall'agenzia di stampa Nuova Cina (Xinhua) lo scorso 9 aprile, e non è stata smentita dagli interessati. Non avrebbe potuto esserlo, è una agenzia a controllo governativo, e le sue parole sono legge da quelle parti. I nomi che citi sono quelli di intermediari incaricati dei contatti e dello scambio di informazioni, ma non hanno rilievo in queste negoziazioni. Possiamo scambiarci le opinioni quanto vuoi, ma dai fatti non si prescinde.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mai detta una simile sciocchezza. Il Milan verrà acquisito da un consorzio di imprese private cinesi. I nomi sono stati fatti dall'agenzia di stampa Nuova Cina (Xinhua) lo scorso 9 aprile, e non è stata smentita dagli interessati. Non avrebbe potuto esserlo, è una agenzia a controllo governativo, e le sue parole sono legge da quelle parti. I nomi che citi sono quelli di intermediari incaricati dei contatti e dello scambio di informazioni, ma non hanno rilievo in queste negoziazioni. Possiamo scambiarci le opinioni quanto vuoi, ma dai fatti non si prescinde.



Quando si conclude ? a fine maggio\inizio giugno ? sono persone serie ? hanno i soldi da spendere ?
Prendo lo screen poi staremo a vedere.

Io dico che finite le elezioni ci sarà il comunicato che Berlusconi dice che per il bene del Milan rimarrà a fare il presidente con Galliani al mercato e faranno questo fantomatico progetto giovani (che è un altro modo di dire che non hanno una lira)

Quanto vuoi scommettere ?


----------

